# Dental check up via PRSI



## Passport1 (3 Feb 2010)

Hi
Were the rules regarding getting a dental treatment(check up and clean) done and paid for via your PRSI changed in the last budget - 2009

I think i heard someething on the radio about this recently but not sure 

Can you still get dental check up and clean for free via your PRSI contributions or have the rules for this been changed

Thanks


----------



## Darthvadar (3 Feb 2010)

Afraid not, Passport1...

The only Dental Benefit available on your PRSI is a once-yearly ckeck-up... No cleaning, I'm afraid... 

Darth....


----------



## Complainer (3 Feb 2010)

Not unless you booked before end Dec 2009 - yet another nice cutback.


----------



## sam h (3 Feb 2010)

I had a check up and a clean for €75 - there was no mention of this being covered by PRSI - should I go back to them and check?


----------



## Passport1 (3 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the replies 
Am i correct that the yearly check up has been cut unless you booked it before Dec 09 or is it still covered by PRSI ?

Thanks


----------



## Darthvadar (3 Feb 2010)

You can still have the yearly check-up regardless of when you book your appointment... Afraid the cleaning element's gone, for this year anyway... 

Hopefully, this is only temporary... I wouldn't hold my breath, though!... 

Sorry I can't be more positive!....

Darth....


----------

